# [ RISOLTO ] Visualizzazione caps lock attivo

## xavierLoS

Buon giorno,

volevo sapere se c'era un utility o qualche altra cosa per far si che quando venga premuto un tasto, o quando si attiva il maiuscolo sullo schermo

appaia un immagin o una scritta, ad esempio come succede quando si attiva/disattiva l'audio.

Io utilizzo gnome come DE.

Ringrazio fin da subito per l'aiuto e la disponibilità.

Alessandro   :Very Happy: Last edited by xavierLoS on Thu Oct 28, 2010 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zizo

Penso che "gnome-extra/lock-keys-applet" possa valere un tentativo. Non uso gnome, quindi non so quanto sia visibile.

----------

## xavierLoS

Si, era proprio quello che cercavo..

eheh.. non è il massimo in fatto di estetica.. ma comunque fa il suo lavoro..

grazie mille per la segnalazione

----------

